# L'homme inachevé



## il_dottore (11 Mai 2004)

_Regardez attentivement cette copie d'un véritable devoir de bac blanc de philosophie en section scientifique _


*SESSION :* 2004
*Examen :* Bac Blanc
*SERIE :* S
*Epreuve de :* Philosophie, Hélas



*Sujet 1. En quel sens peut-on dire de l'Homme qu'il est un être inachevé ?*


L'Homme est-il un être inachevé ? Oui ? Non ? Ca dépend ? Evidemment, ça dépend. Ca dépasse. Mais on peut dire que l'homme est inachevé car il a besoin d'accessoires pour l'aider dans sa vie quotidienne. Des fois par réelle nécéssité, des fois par feignantise ou manque de temps, comme par exemple le lave linge (n'oubions pas que les lave-linge durent plus longtemps avec Calgon® et que l'assurance-vie du lave-linge, c'est aussi Calgon®), même s'il faut nuancer car si l'on gagne du temps d'un côté, on en perd de l'autre : il faut trier le linge par couleur, foncé, clair, fragile... Sans compter le temps passé au supermarché (Auchan, Carrefour, là je vous laisse choisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ) à choisir la lessive : le nouveau Skip Ultra ou OMO Tablets ? Personnellement, j'ai une préférence pour le Chat, il rend mes vêtements doux, et je profite souvent de leurs bons de réductions. Tout cela pour dire que le gain de temps, même s'il est non-négligeable, doit prendre en compte les pertes de temps. Prenons maintenant l'exmple de la voiture, elle est devenue aujourd'hui indispensable, qu'elle soit Diesel, essence ou GPL, elle roule, et c'est bien ce qu'on lui demande.
Pourquoi je dis ça ? En fait, je ne sais pas trop...
Ah si, je parlais des choses indispensables de la vie, la voiture en faisant partie. Si l'homme avait été entièrement achevé, il aurait sûrement dù avoir des roues comme l'inspecteur Gadget, et ça c'est une évidence qu'on ne peut nier! L'inspecteur Gadget constitue sûrement l'homme parfait, mais le problème est qu'il est moitié-homme moitié-robot (non, non, je ne parle pas de Goldorak) et qu'il ne peut donc être mis au même niveau que nous. De plus tous ces gadgets ont un revers : son cerveau a dù être réduit, c'est de là que provient la faiblesse intellectuelle. Mais heureusement Sophie et Finot sont là. On pourrait penser que l'homme achevé se trouve dans la combinaison de ces trois personnages, mais voilà, Sophie n'est qu'une petite fille, et Finot un chien! Et aussi intellignent soit-il, Finot ne remplacera jamais un homme qui met du Mennen (Mennen, pour nous, les hommes!) et qui se rase avec un Gillette (Gillette, la perfection au masculin !) Et là, vous vous dîtes : "Voilà qu'il se met à confondre l'Homme et l'homme!"  Non, non, que nenni! J'avais juste envie de placer ces deux slogans. Attention, ceux-ci ne sont intéressants que s'ils sont chantés avec la mélodie! Revenons à nos moutons, ou plutôt à l'Homme.
Je voudrais citer Haroun Tazief, qui, arrivé au pied du Vésuve prononça ces mots : "Aïe aïe c'est chaud un volcan, qu'est-ce que je suis con, j'aurais dù prendre mes gants!!!". Vous aurez bien sûr reconnu ici un extrait du spectacle d'Eric et Ramzy au Palais des Glaces en 1999! Et je veux donc en venir au fait que l'homme a besoin de distractions pour se distraire (oui, je sais c'est évident mais il fallait le préciser), alors que s'il était achevé, il pourrait se distraire lui-même. Et un vulcanologue n'est pas là pour distraire, mais pour vulcanologiser (si, si, je vous jure, ça existe!).

Là, je crois que j'ai dit tout ce que j'avais à dire, ne voyez aucune attaque personnelle dans ce devoir, j'ai juste préféré éviter la copie blanche.
En tout cas, une chose est sûre : homme inachevé =&gt; devoir inachevé, puisse-t-il avoir été entamé.


*Note en points entiers :* - / 20
*Appréciations expliquant la note chiffrée :*
	Devoir à refaire. La date sera communiquée ultérieurement. 
	Signature des parents :



_Quand on pense que ce prof de philo vient de rater l'occasion de faire découvrir à ce futur bachelier scientifique sa véritable vocation : analyser les interactions homme-machine, on ne peut qu'être dégouté devant la futilité de l'avancement actuel de notre processus de civilisation._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Arrrffffffffffff !!! C'est excellent !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : si j'avais été son prof, le gars serait reparti avec une très bonne note !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

D'antant que le devoir suivant a obtenu 20 sur 20 :

- sujet : Qu'est-ce que l'audace ?

- Copie :

L'audace, c'est ça :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

... bien vu !!!


----------



## la tortue (11 Mai 2004)

Heureusement la publicité a donné quelquechose à dire à ce pauvre malheureux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça me donne envie d'avoir la télé rien que pour apprendre tous ces slogans publicitaires (d'ailleurs certaines références m'ont échappées). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est très drôle c'est sûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il doit être très fier le type dans sa cour de récréation... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dommage pour lui, le cours de philo aurait pu lui entrouvrir les yeux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

J'aime bien ce genre de trucs parce que, du temps ou j'allais en classe, j'étais plutôt du genre sérieux et studieux ... ce n'était pas l'envie qui manquait, mais jamais je n'aurai osé le faire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je n'ai pratiquement aucune anecdote "de classe" ... j'étais un élève "aux normes" ... plus proche du premier de classe que du cancre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me défoulais partout ailleurs, mais pas en classe !


----------



## Nephou (11 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> D'antant que le devoir suivant a obtenu 20 sur 20 :
> 
> - sujet : Qu'est-ce que l'audace ?
> 
> ...



Jhésite entre _les sous doués_, _profs_ et _le pion_ mais je suis en fait de plus en plus sûr quil sagit de ce dernier (1978)


----------



## Nephou (11 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Jhésite entre _les sous doués_, _profs_ et _le pion_ mais je suis en fait de plus en plus sûr quil sagit de ce dernier (1978)


 correctif au bas de cette page


----------



## Nexka (11 Mai 2004)

Moi je lui aurais pas mis une bonne note, parce que "moitié homme, moitié robot" c'est bioman et non goldorak. Quite à dire des conneries, autant connaître ses classiques, ça fait tache sinon.


----------



## Nephou (11 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> correctif au bas de cette page


ou bien est-ce encore une histoire duf ou de poule


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

rigolo c'est vrai, mais cette personne fait surtout preuve d'un cruel manque d'imagination : ahhhh la télé ! Et puis ne répond-il pas, finalement, à la question "qu'est-ce que l'aliénation ?" ou  encore "la télévision : liberté ou évasion ?" ou "suis-je libre, vautré dans mon canapé, une main dans le pantalon à attendre que maman rentre avec les sacs de courses dans lesquels je trouverai le Nutella tant attendu (d'ailleurs une tartine de Nutella vaut un grand verre de lait)."


----------



## il_dottore (11 Mai 2004)

la tortue a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement la publicité a donné quelquechose à dire à ce pauvre malheureux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ce n'était pas au cours, mais au pédagogue, de lui expliquer qu'il n'était pas "hors sujet", et qu'il fallait au contriaire perséverer dans cette voie. Bien sûr qu'il ne répond pas aux canons académiques, qu'il ne cite ni Lapassade (L'Homme inachevé), ni même qu'il ne commente le tombeau de Giacommetti...

Mais l'idée de philosopher sur le fait que l'homme inachevé,ce n'est pas seulement cet animal imparfait de la philosophie grecque, mais aussi les prolongements techniques de l'homme actuel, ça mérite une vraie attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que le mutant que nous tendons à devenir par nos appendices technologiques n'est pas un stade d'achèvement de l'homme (même si la technologie ne semble pas avoir de fin...) 










Est-ce que Bioman est l'achèvement de l'Homme ??


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Ouais ok, et sinon, qui tombe le futal alors ?

Parce qu'on perd du temps là...


----------



## il_dottore (11 Mai 2004)

Perdre du temps, c'est le propre des inachevés.

Ce qui est curieux, c'est que toi qui est un homme achevé, fini, complet, tu sois toujours aussi impatient...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Je suis trés patient au contraire..

Quand tu crois que je suis impatient de te voir tomber le futal, en fait j'attends patiement de te voir craquer comme les autres...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

En plus sans rire, c'est vraiment pas super drôle ou efficace, son truc au petit con.

Pour faire le trublion faut plus de talent que ça, au lieu de faire signer ses parents, il y aurait eu matière à une petite humiliation devant ses petits camarades..

J'vais t'en faire moi de l'éducation.


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> D'antant que le devoir suivant a obtenu 20 sur 20 :
> 
> - sujet : Qu'est-ce que l'audace ?
> 
> ...



C'est bien dans "le pion". Mais l'aspect intéressant de la copie souligné dans le film par le personnage du pion, c'est que la phrase : "l'audace, c'est ça" n'était pas écrite à la première page de la copie double mais au milieu. Et donc, il fallait espérer, pour que ça marche, que le prof fasse l'effort d'ouvrir la copie qui semblait blanche au premier abord.

Bon, personnellement, je n'appellerai pas ça de l'audace (j'ai eu rendu des copies blanches sans avoir l'impression d'être audacieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais j'avais trouvé quand même cette idée intéressante : à première vue, c'est vide mais ça ne l'est pas forcément si on prend la peine d'y regarder de plus près.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

C'est vrai que c'est plus facile de passer pour un audacieux que pour un bon...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mai 2004)

Dark templar c'est ta copie?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est plus facile de passer pour un audacieux que pour un bon...


c vrai (et je sais de koi je parle)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ok, et sinon, qui tombe le futal alors ?
> 
> Parce qu'on perd du temps là...


Voilà enfin une idée censée et réalisable


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Ah..on y arrive..


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah..on y arrive..



pas ce soir, j'ai la diarrhée, désolé


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Un petit lavement et il n'y paraitra plus...j'ai toujours ma poire sur moi...

Tu sais que j'ai eu un pseudo qui était "Clystère" ???


----------



## camisol (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que j'ai eu un pseudo qui était "Clystère" ???



"Bette, ce sera mon dernier message. Je me suis fait talquer, je vais me dédier à Clystère"






Et oui, c'est une des fonctions premières des grandes identités pastiches dont Sonnyboy n'est qu'un avatar. Permettre à son auteur d'assumer ses ambitions scato.


----------



## camisol (11 Mai 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> "Bette, ce sera mon dernier message. Je me suis fait talquer, je vais me dédier à Clystère"




Ah! Escalopes sur l'horizon 
_Seize petites recettes de punk vapeur_

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'y avait pas replongé...

Finalement, la fréquentation de cette petite frappe sodomite et vulgaire peut avoir du bon.


----------

